# Need information on Calcium



## Indigo658 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hello everyone I am new to this site and I love it. I have had IBS for over 20 years and hate it. I have been on Librax all this time and I am getting tired of taking it and paying the price for it. I just started taking Calcium because of all the good things that I have read about it concerning IBS. I have needed to be taking it anyway because of my bone problems, but have been putting it off. So I have been on it for the past 2 days and so far no D.. The only problem that I have been having lately is the big C, with spells of D. I have been C for as long as 8 days with no movement at all. This really scared me and made me concerned about what was going on. I finally went with bad stomach cramps and D for several days. I lost alot of weight during this time. Now that I am on the calcium in the purple and white bottle I am beginning to feel the same way again. I need someone to tell me how to get myself going to the bathroom in a normal way. This C and bloating is driving me crazy and I am scared about this. Is there something that I need to take along with this or will time take care of itself? I look forward to hearing from you guys and thank you in advance for all of your help.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium can help control the diarrhea but if you are now constipated you took too much. Stop completely until you start to go again the try to follow the instructions below as close as possible. Email me if you like:This is what has helped me for more than 4 years with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx is needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a daily basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box.I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with your other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium, you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated.Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks upexcess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take thecalcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin D and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary form some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post-menopausal females.) There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with eachmeal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try and I have been getting some good feedback from Lotronex users who are getting some help with the calcium. You may want to read some of the post on www.ibsgroup.org message board about how much it has helped somany.Take Care,LindaOthers who have also had success with calcium: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=42;t=000001


----------

